# Feeling Sick Is It From My Vaping???



## PuffingCrow

Guys it been about month and half of vaping for me,

Wensday i was sick at the house, feeling nauseous, stomach craping and back pain, did not want to touch my vape stuff, even now i don't feel like vaping kinda, make me nauseous, and I have been drinking water lots of it as advised, any ideas is it mabe pg 
sensitivity?

similar effect?


----------



## Silver

Hi @PuffingCrow - if you've been vaping for a month and a half but only feeling sick since Wednesday I doubt its from the vaping. Maybe its something else?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

Silver said:


> Hi @PuffingCrow - if you've been vaping for a month and a half but only feeling sick since Wednesday I doubt its from the vaping. Maybe its something else?



@Silver I hear you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keeganvaper

Get better soon mahn


----------



## PuffingCrow

keeganvaper said:


> Get better soon mahn


Thanks man


----------



## Andre

Yeah, I have to agree with @Silver, doubt if it can be from vaping. Sounds like a bug. What nic are you using?


----------



## PuffingCrow

Matthee said:


> Yeah, I have to agree with @Silver, doubt if it can be from vaping. Sounds like a bug. What nic are you using?


 I am currently using 12mg 50/50 ratio


----------



## Joey786

U wouldn't believe I took liqua menthol and smoked away 
Felt nausea, headache, migraine actually

In end friend pointed out what Nic content it has 18mg

I think this put me off liqua entirely

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fickie

Hi,

I don't think this is vaping related. Your symptoms could be quite serious. You really should see a Doctor. When he tells you to stop vaping he actually means stop smoking, so don't freak out. Vaping IS better than smoking, have no fear, just top up fluids more than when you smoked.

The hydrophilic (water loving) properties of both the PG and VG will really dry your whole respiratory tract and that can cause nose, throat and cough ( and teeth from dry mouth, I personally found my mouth drier when I was smoking though) issues all sorted with water or a saline spray in the nose if you like.

Its actually the same reason why glycerine works so well on dry skin to moisturise it, but in reverse because with vaping you are inhaling and exhaling it not rubbing it in and absorbing it where it will attract moisture to the skin and reduce skin drying from evaporation etc. Now it is robbing moisture from your respiratory tract as it passes when you inhale/ exhale (believe it or not normal breathing does this too so just relax . ?? ?? ??Rubbing glycerine in your nose is also an old home remedy for dry nose.

None of the symptoms you give are vaping related except if you drank the vape juice (stomach cramps! don't laugh in the early days of vaping, I got more satisfaction ingesting it than vaping it LOL!). Your back pain is not related to that though. I am not a doctor, you should see one .

Cheers,
R

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

PuffingCrow said:


> I am currently using 12mg 50/50 ratio


Yip, that should not cause your symptoms. But, as other have said, I am also not a doctor. Maybe see one to be safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

I had the same problem last week, got very sick (VERY SICK) and for some reason I just could not vape. Just thinking of vaping made me want to puke. I used some juice with no flavour and just nic and after two days I started using some fruity flavours to try not feel "naar" from it and it did help. Now I am back to all my flavours and vaping happy. 
Im not sure why me being sick put me off vaping as it was not the vaping that made me sick, but rather me being sick that put me off vaping.
Another thing to consider is that your body will go throug some heavy changes when you stop smoking and the symptoms of that is normally positive but in some cases you will feel worse before you get better.
If you feel concerned you should definately go see you GP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

PuffingCrow said:


> feeling nauseous, stomach craping and back pain



sounds like a bug to me, or even the flu?


----------



## AtomicFruit

Highly unlikely its the vaping, unless you've been drinking your vape mix? 

Im sure if we all cast our mind back, when we get the flu we dont feel like smoking, or eating sweet foods etc.

The phycological reaction to ascertaining whats making us sick is normally focused on any recent events, especially new ones, like vaping. Its just bad timing.

If you try remember what you were doing a week before symptoms showed, you'll probably find you came into contact with someone that was contagious. Incubation periods for most pathogenic organisms range from 3-5 days.

Or otherwise its something you ate 

How you feeling now?

G

Reactions: Like 2


----------

